# $88k in Inventory Stolen from Cupertino Bike Shop



## Rhino4Five (Nov 5, 2009)

Just heard about this yesterday. It's too bad this happened to this shop. I really like this shop and their employees.

I guess this is how some prices are too good to be true on eBay.

-------------------------------------------------------

http://www.bicycleretailer.com/news/newsDetail/3701.html

02/07/2010 5:00 PM MST 
Cupertino Bike Shop Thief Sentenced 

CUPERTINO, CA (BRAIN)—Doug Dixon, who stole $88,000 worth of inventory from Northern California's Cupertino Bike Shop over a two-year period and sold it on eBay, was sentenced Thursday to eight months in Santa Clara County Jail.

He was ordered to pay $33,960 in restitution, and be on parole for three years after he serves his jail time. 

Dixon, a former employee of the store, stole a key and came into the store on Saturday mornings during the shop ride to steal a wide variety of items, including bikes and frames. Store owner Vance Sprock only noticed the thefts when Dixon took some of Sprock's personal stash of vintage boxed Campagnolo components. 

"It's sure not much of a penalty for all he really did to me and the shop," said Sprock, who doesn't expect to recover much if any of the restitution judgment. "Of course we're now turning the alarm back on during shop rides, and installing tighter inventory controls. I hope this sad situation can be a lesson for other owners that it's so easy to sell stolen goods on eBay."


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Vance didn't notice he was missing bikes and frames? How is that possible?


----------



## AntF (Apr 25, 2008)

I feel bad for them, but that was one of the first things that crossed my mind. Over a two year period, how do you not take note of thousands of dollars of frames and whole bikes going missing?

edit: now that I think about it, I remember seeing some Cervelo P3s selling for less than half MSRP on ebay a year ago or so in this really weird manner where the seller wanted you to contact them and deal with them off ebay. I wonder...


----------



## mayukawa (Mar 14, 2006)

Weird, if he stole $88K worth of stuff, shouldn't the restitution be $88K? Or is the restitution what he made selling the stolen stuff on eBay?


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Was $33,960 perhaps the wholesale cost of the stolen merchandise?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Was $33,960 perhaps the wholesale cost of the stolen merchandise?


Yeah, it's a mystery, because he must have had insurance coverage against theft.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I like this part:
"Store owner Vance Sprock only noticed the thefts when Dixon took some of Sprock's personal stash of vintage boxed Campagnolo components. "

I'll contact my friends at Campy, this can be their new ad campaign. 

fc


----------



## Crampandgoslow (Dec 27, 2005)

Seriously, new Campy's got nuthin' on old school Campy. The old stuff is rolling art.

I hope Mr Dixon gets worked over by The Soap Gang in jail...


----------



## vsprocket (Feb 11, 2010)

*a Reply from Cupertino Bike Shop*

Hi, this is Vance Sprock, the owner of Cupertino Bike Shop.

I heard about this thread from a customer and wanted to personally post and give my view on this sad situation. It’s also my preference to move on, but maybe I can help some other shop avoid this type of thing in the future.

If any of you have been to our shop, hopefully you can feel that we try our best to develop a down to earth, friendly atmosphere and vibe- the typical, independently owned, family LBS. This all begins with treating our employees and customers with trust and respect, much as you would do with a family member or close friend.

Unfortunately, not all people are as they portray themselves and they choose to violate that trust and respect; this case being a very disgusting and obscene example.

Doug Dixon was a trusted employee. What we didn’t know was that, with a stolen key, he was taking advantage of his knowledge of our shop routine and management systems to boldly and systematically raid our inventory; everything from cables and water bottle cages to a frameset and a complete bike $78k in 2 years. Especially painful was his decimation of the vintage and irreplaceable NOS Campagnolo collection that took me over 20 years to build.

Unfortunately, it is my opinion that the criminal justice system had no justice for Doug Dixon. His final sentencing and restitution is extremely minor compared to the financial and emotional distress he inflicted upon all of us at CBS. It also sucks that for “business” reasons, this theft will NOT be covered by our insurance.

As I mentioned, he was a trusted employee who overtly violated that bond. He has not personally apologized and shows virtually no remorse for his actions. Perhaps one day, he will see that error of his ways and make things right, or perhaps karma will kick in. Either way, with the support of our loyal friends and customers, CBS will recover from this episode.

Thanks for letting me clear the air.

Vance


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

That sucks, dude. I think I'll go without employees as long as I can....


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

vsprocket said:


> Hi, this is Vance Sprock, the owner of Cupertino Bike Shop.
> .....
> 
> Thanks for letting me clear the air.
> ...


Vance, thank you for posting here. It goes a long way. You may want to post on our mountain biking site as there's an even bigger thread there.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=592044

I live 2 miles from your shop and get bike supplies there and recycled bike boxes.

regards,
francis
mtbr.com and roadbikereview


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

Vance, sorry to hear.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

vsprocket said:


> Hi, this is Vance Sprock, the owner of Cupertino Bike Shop.
> 
> I heard about this thread from a customer and wanted to personally post and give my view on this sad situation. It’s also my preference to move on, but maybe I can help some other shop avoid this type of thing in the future.
> 
> ...


If the restitution won't cover your losses there's always civil court. Of course if he's in jail there's not much he'll be able to do about repaying a judgment unless he's a wealthy thief. But if you get it you'll be able to attach his wages when he does get out and get a job. $100 bucks a week forever is better than nothing.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

vsprocket said:


> Thanks for letting me clear the air.
> 
> Vance
> [/COLOR]


Thanks for posting this Vance. I'll make it a point to stop by your shop if I'm in the area.
Cheers from the North Bay.
Foggy


----------



## IbisFox23 (Mar 8, 2009)

That crook should have gotten at least 4 years! I hate thieves and bad people in general.


----------

